# [Sammelthread] Pro Evolution Soccer 2015



## Razor2408 (13. September 2013)

Pro Evolution Soccer 2015
(Release: 13.11.2014)​
Link zum Kaufen / Vorbestellen: PES 2015 - Pro Evolution Soccer: Pc: Amazon.de: Games (PC: 39,99€)

Offizielle Infos zum Spiel / Features

>> Demo-Download _coming soon_ <<

Bilder und Videos:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheMiz (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Pro Evolution Soccer 2014*

Ich fahre am Mittwoch mal die Läden ab, wirds dann sicher schon geben. 

Die Demo ist jedenfalls traumhaft, keine Speedruns mehr mit den Stars, Tempo raus und geniale Animationen dank neuer Engine. 

Ich hoffe wir können diesmal eine Liga spielen und diese zu Ende bringen, nicht wieder mit Leuten die nach ein paar Spielen die Lust verlieren nur weil sie verlieren...


----------



## dertourist48 (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Pro Evolution Soccer 2014*

So...dann will ich auch mal hierzu was schreiben. Das staendige hin und her, welche Konsole es sein soll, ist nun vorerst mal vom Tisch. Ich werde mir wohl Fifa und Pes besorgen für den PC und würde gerne bei eurer Liga mitmachen. Viel Erfahrungen habe ich mit PES nicht,aber geht es nicht darum, das Runde in das Eckige zu befördern ? ) Sobald ich das Spiel habe, bin ich mit dabei.

Viele Grüsse


----------



## _VFB_ (15. September 2013)

Werde dieses Jahr zum ersten mal PES kaufen. War vorher immer nen Fifa Spieler. Letztes Jahr hatte ich kein Fussballspiel gekauft. Allerdings fand ich die Demo vom PES deutlich besser. Hat mir deutlich mehr vom Gameplay her zugesagt. Hoffe, dass das dieses Jahr genauso ist. Ich währ aufjedenfall bei einer Liga dabei. Wie läuft das den genau ab? Sind da immer Zeiten festgelegt wo man Gegeneinander spielt? Und wie werden die Teams ausgesucht?


----------



## Razor2408 (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Pro Evolution Soccer 2014*

Hi,
wir hatten eine Liga bei PES 2013 die nach ein paar Spieltagen aufgelöst wurde, weil einige Teilnehmer sich zuerst mit wehenden Fahnen angemeldet haben, und dann plötzlich entweder auf FIFA umgestiegen sind oder einfach keine Lust mehr hatten (bzw. nicht verlieren können..) Auf sowas kann ich ganz ehrlich verzichten. Wenn man sich schon wo anmeldet und sozusagen bindet, dann sollte man auch Manns genug sein das durchzuziehen. Die Spieltermine macht man je nach Spielplan einfach mit dem Gegner aus. In einer ganzen Woche muss man gerade mal 25min. Zeit finden (inkl. Aufstellung machen, Pausen etc.) und EIN Spiel machen. Das sollte wohl kein Problem sein, schließlich sind wir alle keine Geschäftsführer bei Siemens oder so. Sollte jemand trotzdem mal nicht können, weil es beruflich nicht geht oder Umzug etc., kann man sich abmelden, und holt sein Spiel einfach nach. Das wichtigste ist halt die *Kommunikation*. Wir würden sowieso nen eigenen Thread aufmachen, wo man dann alles genau reinschreiben kann.

Die Teamwahl hängt vom Wettbewerb ab und von der Spielart. Ich wäre dafür, dass wir die Passhilfe überhaupt nur auf 1 oder max. 2 stellen, denn dann sind diese lächerlichen Tore nicht mehr möglich wo man nur nen langen Laufpass geben muss und alleine vor dem Tor steht. Es soll ja Filter geben, wo man das genau einstellen kann. Es macht einfach wenig Sinn, wenn jemand Real Madrid, ManCity oder Barca hat, und immer nur gewinnt weil er mit den Superstars die übermächtige Passhilfe ausnutzt. Ich spiele zum Beispiel seit einiger Zeit überhaupt nur noch KOMPLETT manuell. Pässe, Schüsse muss man hier genau steuern, und dadurch freut man sich über ein Tor VIEL mehr, als wenn man immer nur 10xPasstaste drückt und dann Schuss und Tor. Wir haben auch eine eigene Community für FM-Spieler: PES Zockerfreunde

Was die *Regeln* angeht, haben wir das folgenermaßen gehandhabt:

• Spiellänge: 15 Minuten
• Form: Normal / Zufall (Abstimmung)
• Verletzungen: Aus
• Stadion / Ball / Tageszeit: nach Absprache beider Spieler
• Anstoß-Zeiten: Sollten in der jeweiligen Spielwoche Stattfinden. Also zwischen Montag-Sonntag, klären
müsst ihr das untereinander mit dem jeweiligen Gegner.
• Screenshots: Vor beginn des Spieles und am Ende des Spieles so, dass man die Spieler erkennen kann
und natürlich das Ergebnis. Uploaden könnt ihr das Bild im Forum eigenen Server.
• Verlängerung/Elfmeterschießen: je nach Turnier / Liga
• Real Madrid, PSG und Barcelona verboten (wir können eine Abstimmung machen, ob z.B. die extremen Teams gesperrt werden könnten)


----------



## _VFB_ (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Pro Evolution Soccer 2014*



> • Screenshots: Vor beginn des Spieles und am Ende des Spieles so, dass man die Spieler erkennen kann
> und natürlich das Ergebnis. Uploaden könnt ihr das Bild im Forum eigenen Server.



Wieso das? Was ist der Sinn dahinter? 

Klingt ja so schon mal gut. Wann würde die Saison dann starten? Würde mich vorher gerne noch etwas einspielen. Ist ja mein erstes PES und ich denke die Umstellung geht nicht so einfach von heut auf morgen. Ich denk mal am Anfang werd ich sowieso wenig Gewinnen. Hab ich aber auch kein Problem mit. Mir geht es hauptsächlich um den Spaß ^^ 

Schade das die Demo erst so spät kommt....


----------



## Razor2408 (17. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Pro Evolution Soccer 2014*

Kommt auf das Interesse und die Anzahl der Teilnehmer an, wann wir starten können. Und es sollten eigentlich ALLE nur aus Spaß am Spiel mitmachen, denn es gibt nix zu gewinnen. Jeder verliert mal ein Match, manchmal verdient, manchmal unverdient. Der Screenshot ist dafür da, dass es nicht zu Streitigkeiten kommen kann -> "Ich hab 4:2 gewonnen!" Der Gegner: "Stimmt gar nicht! Es war 4:3!" Mit dem Screenshot haben wir eine Bestätigung. Es reicht ein Screenshot von der Statistik am Ende des Spiels, man kann aber auch mehrere machen. Das hab ich z.B. gemacht als ich 4:0 geführt hab und der Gegner ist nur mehr reingerutscht und wollte durch rote Karten einen Abbruch erzwingen. Sowas ist natürlich unter aller Sau, und wird bestraft mit Punkteabzug etc.


----------



## Triniter (19. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Pro Evolution Soccer 2014*

Ich habs vorbestellt und warte nun auf den Postbote und dann wird mal schön trainiert. Mal sehen was ich in der restlichen Elternzeit noch zustande bekomme...

Die Demo zu FIFA 14 hab ich mir dieses Jahr mal angesehen, auch nicht schlecht aber irgendwie hmmm. Naja mal abwarten zu PES gabs ja bis jetzt noch keine Demo. Wenn sich eine Liga ergibt bin ich dabei, wie immer mit dem FC Bayern 

Oh man, trotz Vorbestellung war das Paket heute nicht in der Post, so langsam regt mich Amazon ziemlich auf...


----------



## chigo10 (19. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Pro Evolution Soccer 2014*

Hi
kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den onlinedienst vom spiel einrichte?


----------



## _VFB_ (19. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Pro Evolution Soccer 2014*



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Kommt auf das Interesse und die Anzahl der Teilnehmer an, wann wir starten können. Und es sollten eigentlich ALLE nur aus Spaß am Spiel mitmachen, denn es gibt nix zu gewinnen. Jeder verliert mal ein Match, manchmal verdient, manchmal unverdient. Der Screenshot ist dafür da, dass es nicht zu Streitigkeiten kommen kann -> "Ich hab 4:2 gewonnen!" Der Gegner: "Stimmt gar nicht! Es war 4:3!" Mit dem Screenshot haben wir eine Bestätigung. Es reicht ein Screenshot von der Statistik am Ende des Spiels, man kann aber auch mehrere machen. Das hab ich z.B. gemacht als ich 4:0 geführt hab und der Gegner ist nur mehr reingerutscht und wollte durch rote Karten einen Abbruch erzwingen. Sowas ist natürlich unter aller Sau, und wird bestraft mit Punkteabzug etc.


 
Ok ich denk ich währe so ab Anfang Oktober mit dabei. 

Sollte nicht heute die Demo fürn PC kommen ?

Oder kommt keine PC Demo mehr. Dachte die kommt zum Release....


----------



## Triniter (20. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Pro Evolution Soccer 2014*



chigo10 schrieb:


> Hi
> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den onlinedienst vom spiel einrichte?


 Das ist dieses Jahr etwas tricky...
Zuerst benötigst du den Patch 1.01 PES2014
Anschließend kannst du dann im Spiel eine Konami ID im Spiel eingeben (falls schon vorhanden) oder du wirst zur Homepage geleitet wo du eine neue anlegen kannst (glaub ich zumindest, ich hatte schon eine ID vom Vorjahr)


----------



## silent-hunter000 (20. September 2013)

Hallo erst mal:
Da ich dieses mal nicht fifa sondern pes kaufen möchte und mir anstatt einer neuen Konsole nen pc zugelegt habe wurde ich gerne wissen ob sich pes auch kit Maus und Tastatur spielen lässt.


----------



## Triniter (24. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Pro Evolution Soccer 2014*

Ich bekomme noch überhaupt kein Bein auf den Boden dieses Jahr. Eine Niederlage an der anderen und kaum mal Chancen herausgespielt...


----------



## jensi251 (24. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Pro Evolution Soccer 2014*

wann kommt denn mal die Demo?


----------



## _VFB_ (24. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Pro Evolution Soccer 2014*

So hab mir heute PES geholt und ich muss sagen das ich Begeistert bin. Das Gameplay ist einfach genial und 10 mal besser als bei FIFA.
Gibt es schon einen Bundesliga Patch? Würde nehmlich gerne mit dem VFB spielen ^^ 

Also ich währe auf jedenfall dabei bei einer Liga.  Werde jetzt aber noch viel Üben müssen^^



> wann kommt denn mal die Demo?


Kurz gesagt: garnicht  Finde das sehr schade. Hab eig. auch mit dem Kauf warten wollen bis die Demo drausen ist. Naja jetzt hab ich PES gekauft und habs bis jetzt absolut nicht bereut.


----------



## slaper688 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Pro Evolution Soccer 2014*

muß leider sagen das immer noch die selben fehler drin sind wie bei 2013 abseits zu 80% falsch dann ist bei 2014 leider so das der schuß stunden dauert so 10 mal versuch 1mal geht oder der wird durch ein faul (was natürlich nicht gegeben wird) des Gegners unterbunden weiterhin dauert das umschalten auf den nächsten spieler viel zu lange ich denke es ist viel schlechter als das 2013 es war mein letztes pes übrigens fifa ist eine Frechheit dieses jahr kauf kann man sich sparen genauso wie das 13


----------



## Triniter (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Pro Evolution Soccer 2014*

So richtig zufrieden bin ich auch noch nicht. Da ist noch einiges im Argen. Die Kommentare sind schlechter geworden, z.B.: "Der erste Eckball kommt von."
Das Spiel ist auch irgendwie hackeliger geworden im Onlinemodus. Keine Ahnung ob schon wieder von einiger der Lag-Hack verwendet wird oder die Performance allgemein nicht der Bringer ist.
Was auch regelmäßig passiert: Anstoß und der Ball geht direkt am zweiten Spieler vorbei ins Nirvana.


----------



## slaper688 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Pro Evolution Soccer 2014*

nach langer Niederlagen Serie hab ich mal ausprobiert mit Pressing also sobald die Gegner in der Abwehr den Ball hat drauf zu gehen (wahr holländische Manschaft ) und siehe da von 20 Spielen keins verloren im Modus Topspieler kleiner negativpunkt sehr Konter anfällig nur was haben die mit Ronaldo gemacht der verliert nur noch den Ball


----------



## dbilas (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Pro Evolution Soccer 2014*

Ein kleines Let's Play zu PES 2014 incl den aktuellen Bundesliga Patch
PES 2014: [HD+] Borussia Dortmund vs Bayern München |German|PC - Let's Play - YouTube


----------



## Triniter (9. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Pro Evolution Soccer 2014*

Sagt mal, gibt es eigentlich Aussagen wann das nächste Datenpaket kommen soll damit endlich mal die Teams den Stand vom Ende des Transferfensters haben? Das ist dieses Jahr schon ziemlich enttäuschend so.


----------



## Triniter (19. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Pro Evolution Soccer 2014*

Gestern wurde das neue Datenpaket mit den endgültigen Transfers der Sommertransferperiode veröffentlicht. Zusätzlich wurde ein neuer Patch veröffentlicht, leider konnte ich das gestern nicht mehr testen...


----------



## dbilas (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Pro Evolution Soccer 2014*

Habe mich mal als Kommentator versucht 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LSKcCL1qyOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zobl93 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Pro Evolution Soccer 2014*

Was macht PES in der Rennsimulationsabteilung?


----------



## dbilas (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Pro Evolution Soccer 2014*

Rennsimulationen, Renn- und *Sportspiele*


----------



## zobl93 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Pro Evolution Soccer 2014*

Sportspiele und Simulation ist aber ein eigenes Thema..... unter den Rennspielen


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Pro Evolution Soccer 2014*

Mein PES 14 bleibt beim Start hängen, sobald ich eine gepachte Version verwende. Es kommt ohne Ende "Übertragung läuft" - wenn ich den PC vom Router trenne, lädt es aber normal. Was kann da los sein? Ich dachte zuerst, es läg an meinem Mainboard, aber ich habe nur ein neues Board, Windows neu drauf usw. - und immer noch passiert das!

 Kann das mit dem Router zu tun haben?


----------



## miTu (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Pro Evolution Soccer 2014*

moin, hat einer PES 2014 für Windows 8.1 64Bit zum Laufen bekommen???


----------



## SpiderJ (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Pro Evolution Soccer 2014*

Moin,

ich spiele PES 2014 auf einem Win 8.1 (64bit) Rechner. Alles ok.

Würde gerne mal wissen, mit welchem "Patch" ihr spielt ?

Patch = editierte Dateien, wie Trikots, Faces, Spielerdaten etc.

Danke für Tipps, welcher Patch großartig ist.


----------



## iPlutonium (2. Juli 2014)

Ich freue mich richtig auf pes 2015, fifa 14 habe ich verkauft da das mir so auf den Sack ging....


----------



## SpiderJ (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Pro Evolution Soccer 2014*

heute erschienen neue infos zum pes 2015

mal sehen, wie das Game programmiert sein wir, in Bezug auf das Editieren..
das ist wichtig, Konami hat sich bei pes 2014 so quer gestellt, dass Jenkey ausgestiegen ist.
Und Jenkey ist Primär wichtig, für alle, die pes mit echten realen Teams spielen wollen..


----------



## Razor2408 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Pro Evolution Soccer 2014*

Gibts hier eigentlich PES-Zocker die noch gerne den 13er-Teil voll manuell spielen?
Das macht besonders bei 2 gegen 2 extrem viel Spaß, und es gibt keine Bug-Schüsse (R2 bzw. RT).


----------



## iPlutonium (16. August 2014)

Joa, pes 2015 hat auch ein Award abgeräumt ich glaub bestes Spiel der Gamescom.


----------



## Razor2408 (28. September 2014)

Sammelthread wurde geändert zum aktuellen PES 2015. 

-> wer holt sich das Spiel am 13.11.? Wir zocken gerne mit anderen (1vs1, 2vs2, 3vs3, 4vs4 etc.) und suchen immer nette Mitspieler!
Dieses Jahr ist PES wieder zu alter Stärke zurückgekehrt, das hat die Demo (derzeit nur für Konsolen) eindrucksvoll bewiesen.
PES 2015 hat auch den Gamescom-Award für das beste Sportspiel bekommen dieses Jahr, also eine weitere Bestätigung.

Also los! Holt euch das Game und zockt mit uns.


----------



## DonCoco (6. Oktober 2014)

Habt ihr eine extra Seite? Bei mir ist Pes 15 schon seit mindestens 2 Monaten vorbestellt  Ich spiele auf dem PC


----------



## Razor2408 (6. Oktober 2014)

Wir spielen alle auf dem PC + PES Edit Patch, wenn er dann mal später nach Release rauskommt.
Egal ob 1vs1, 2vs2, 3vs3 - wir zocken rein aus Spaß und freuen uns über neue Leute die auch gerne PES zocken und Fans sind.

Unsere Team Speak-Adresse ist: 85.131.163.93:5070 (im Raum Team Blau / Team Rot - kein Passwort benötigt)

Falls es Leute gibt, die auch an rein manuellem Gameplay interessiert sind, möchte ich die Zockerfreunde empfehlen: PES Zockerfreunde
(unabhängig von uns jetzt, ich bin dort aber selbst seit 2013 dabei, denn PES 2013 hatte ein richtig geiles manuelles Gameplay)


----------



## timetoremember (10. November 2014)

Am Donnerstag ist es endlich soweit!!! 
Ich kann es echt kaum noch erwarten. Vor allem finde ich es geil, dass nun so viele 2.Ligen dabei sind! Da kann man sich mal schön von ganz unten hocharbeiten


----------



## drspeed (15. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Pro Evolution Soccer 2014*

Hallo

Ich wollte mal fragen ob es auch möglich ist ein Wettbewerb zusammen über online in Coop sprich einer manschaft zusammen zu spielen geht?


----------



## aliriza (10. Dezember 2014)

Bin ich blinde oder wieso finde ich keinen Offline Freundschaftsmodus bei PES 2015?


----------



## DonCoco (10. Dezember 2014)

2 Seite, links oben. Freundschaftsspiel ^^


----------



## aliriza (13. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe PES 2015 bisher nur Offline gepsielt beim Kumpel. Ich wollte es vllt für den PC kaufen aber vorher würde ich gerne wissen ob die Online-Community gut  ist. Sprich genug Online Spieler für Matches, Server etc in Ordnung?


----------



## DonCoco (13. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du die alten teile online kennst.  Wirst du den neuen teil lieben


----------



## aliriza (14. Dezember 2014)

Jap zuletzt hatte ich pes 2013, hat eigentlich Spaß gemacht.


----------



## PcGamer512 (14. Dezember 2014)

Schade das PES nie die komplette Bundesliga anbietet.
Das Spiel find ich 1000 mal besser als Fifa


----------



## howhigh (15. Dezember 2014)

Also ich weiss nicht, entweder bin ich zu blöd, aber ich komm mit PES2015 garnicht zurecht.
Hatte PES2012,2013 und 2014 auch gespielt, doch bei 2015 gelingt mir garnichts. Kein Pass kommt an, landet immer beim Gegner, kein Steilpass kommt an, den Ball kann ich gerade mal 2-3 Sekunden führen, bis ihn mir der Gegner abnimmt. 

Entweder mach ich was falsch, vielleicht falsch eingestellt, oder ich bin zu dumm. Spiele schon immer mit Steuerkreuz und nicht mit L, vielleicht liegt es daran?


----------



## DonCoco (15. Dezember 2014)

Umstellen u. Probieren


----------



## drspeed (20. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe mir gesten mal den neuen AMD Treiber installiert.Der hat doch nun auch Downsampling mit drin.Nur bei PES  geht die Grafikeinstellung nur bis 1920x1080.Da ist bei mir Ende.
In allen anderen Spielen kann man ja in Spiel umstellen.Da klappt es auch.


----------

